# The Antec Skeleton build



## VulkanBros (Dec 29, 2008)

The easiest install I ever made - and it run´s great - the only con: Get´s easily dusted!

The case:







The stuff I will put inlook in my system specs.)






The motherboard and CPU:






The GPU:






The VelociRaptors:






The Spinpoints F1´s:






The memory:






The PSU:






Quick installation of the mobo:






The CPU fan:






The GPU install:






The HDD and DVD install:






The final:






The final from behind:


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 29, 2008)

looks good


----------



## francis511 (Dec 29, 2008)

Far out ! I didn`t think anyone would actually buy one ! Just finished overhaulin` my own rigs.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 29, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Far out ! I didn`t think anyone would actually buy one ! Just finished overhaulin` my own rigs.



well....My best friend bought a CoolerMaster HAF right before me...so I did´nt want to "copy"
her.....therefor my eyes went to Antec....a bit off the ordinary


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 29, 2008)

looks nice

shudda put the raptors on the outside space


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 29, 2008)

beesagtig said:


> looks nice
> 
> shudda put the raptors on the outside space



Why?.....they get hotter than the Samsungs - and they have there own fan


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking good! How are the temps?


----------



## _jM (Dec 29, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Looking good! How are the temps?



I would also like to know the same thing. 

10/10  Looks good man, Ive been waiting for someone to post on this case. Makes me feel alot better, seeing actual hardware installed.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks nice. What's the PSU? I only see it saids 850W.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 29, 2008)

About time Vulcan I was waiting forever. I almost wanted to get that case but I settled on my HAF 932. Also, awesome that your best friend is a chick who loves computers. THAT IS RARE!!!


----------



## Jakl (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks sick!!! I want to get that Skeleton case, Its sooo dope

Maybe might be getting that when I buy the Phenom II .

Anyways great setup dude


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 29, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Looks nice. What's the PSU? I only see it saids 850W.



Thats an Antec True Power Quatro 850w:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371009&Tpk=antec 850


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks really good man. 
I see your gonna be using some D9 hyper X's , how high are those clocking?

BTW I was eyeing this thing at FRY's this weekend, and now I know that i'm getting it.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 29, 2008)

I must say you did an AMAZING job of of putting it together. Well done


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2008)

Cable Management! 

Seriously, that's such a nice looking case. Too bad my dusty room doesn't allow me to get one...


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Looking good! How are the temps?



Overall I would say they are decent....however I had to put the 4870 in the last x16 slot
It went to hot when OC´ing
I dont know if it´s because of the big top fan - blowing air down, and interferring with
the airstream to the GPU blower?
After moving the GPU the temps went down to "normal"

I am in the middle of a OC event - (and that is not done in 2 hours) -  so I can provide temps and results later....If you are interested


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Looks nice. What's the PSU? I only see it saids 850W.



As BrooksyX said: It´s an Antec True Power Quatro 850w


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> About time Vulcan I was waiting forever. I almost wanted to get that case but I settled on my HAF 932. Also, awesome that your best friend is a chick who loves computers. THAT IS RARE!!!



Well....and she is looking not too bad (the chick)

I most say, after watching your HAF 932 thread and my friends setup - well If she did´nt had the first buy, my  first choice was the HAF


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

3dsage said:


> That looks really good man.
> I see your gonna be using some D9 hyper X's , how high are those clocking?
> 
> BTW I was eyeing this thing at FRY's this weekend, and now I know that i'm getting it.



Well that was because of the price I went with Kingston....my first choice where Corsair´s
but they cost almost the double. (prices here in Denmark are not the best)

I have not, yet, messed with the memory´s performance - but will soon
Right now they are running 535 MHz (single) at stock voltage.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Cable Management!
> 
> Seriously, that's such a nice looking case. Too bad my dusty room doesn't allow me to get one...



Your absolutly right, about the cable management, but I figured - it is not final - I have already
moved the GPU and rotated the PSU 180 degrees - so eventually, when I am satisfied with the coooling performance and the OC I will manage the cables.

About the dust - it takes 10 seconds to un-plug the Skeleton - 1 minute to take it outside and blow it clean with air-spray or an air-compressor (remember to have a water-filter on the compressor) - 1 minute to take it back and about 10 seconds to plug it in again - sooo I can live with that


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

3dsage said:


> That looks really good man.
> I see your gonna be using some D9 hyper X's , how high are those clocking?
> 
> BTW I was eyeing this thing at FRY's this weekend, and now I know that i'm getting it.



I just saw an review with the Kingston T1 (http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/hyperx8500/

Hmmm...


----------



## Sonido (Dec 30, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> The easiest install I ever made - and it run´s great - the only con: Get´s easily dusted!



I want one, but it costs too much for me.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 30, 2008)

That is a thing of tech beauty...PURDY!

Nice Build!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

first build I seen with this case,, really nice looking setup,, also a nice case for some of the new monster Heat sinks.


----------



## crush3r (Dec 30, 2008)

The irony is that you can't use massive tower-type heatsinks due to clearance issues, i don't think a S1283 would fit


----------



## J-Man (Dec 30, 2008)

Weirdest looking case ever.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2008)

crush3r said:


> The irony is that you can't use massive tower-type heatsinks due to clearance issues, i don't think a S1283 would fit



You are right about that . . You cant´t use a heatsink that is 5 mm higher than the ZeroTherm BTF90


----------



## crush3r (Dec 30, 2008)

Its such a shame for such an exotic looking case... i guess its assumed all serious overclockers use water


----------



## Black Hades (Dec 30, 2008)

I am curious, why did you not go with the Zerotherm NV120 instead?  Judging by the pictures it maaaay have just fit..  the one you installed is 128mm tall (20mm short of the NV120)

Edit: Oh I missed that post where it said you cant fit anything 5mm taller, sorry.


----------



## hooj (Dec 30, 2008)

I absolutely love that skeleton !


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice build.


----------



## crush3r (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out this review

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...2997-antec-skeleton-open-air-case-review.html

still disappointed about the clearance problem as its the only reason im not buying it!


----------

